# Tenderloin strips



## 3rivers smoke (Jun 3, 2021)

Just came up with recipe. The strips were really thin but it turned out awesome. I used garlic powder, grill mates steak seasoning and Kansas city style sweet and smokey. Put them on the smoker at 225° for 30 minutes and flipped them one time. Man they were so tender


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 3, 2021)

We'll need a picture or two so we can see what you did.
Gary


----------



## 3rivers smoke (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

sure look good


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Yep looks mighty tasty. Nice job


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks darn good. I'd not turn 'em down.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for the pics--we always need Q-view.  Those look good to me.  Never thought about doing that.  Great idea.
Gary


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 5, 2021)

Those cuts are awfully big for tenderloin.  Are they loin (backstrap) cuts?  I always see folks mistakenly call the backstrap tenderloin rather than loin.  The tenderloins on a deer are two small strips that sit inside the cavity just inside the thighs.  
Anyways, your cook looks awesome!


----------



## 3rivers smoke (Jun 5, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Those cuts are awfully big for tenderloin.  Are they loin (backstrap) cuts?  I always see folks mistakenly call the backstrap tenderloin rather than loin.  The tenderloins on a deer are two small strips that sit inside the cavity just inside the thighs.
> Anyways, your cook looks awesome!


Yeah I know what you mean. They are cut from the backstrap.  Seems like everybody calls the backstrap tenderloin. Thanks for your reply


----------

